# Any RC Hobby Shops in or around Port Huron Michigan



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

I will be traveling down there for work, just wondering if there are any Hobby shops down there.
Thanks for any info, Joel


----------



## J.W (Jul 25, 2004)

http://www.larrysperformancercs.com/
40 minutes south west of port huron


----------



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

You can search for hobby shops on the yellow pages online.


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Don't know about any shops but there's two tracks both being 10 mins from the bluewater bridge. One's called redline r/c and the other is called 
bluewater r/c.

Addy for Bluewater: 4189 Keewahdin Rd Fort Gratiot MI

Addy for Redline: 8345 County Park Dr, Goodells, MI 48027-1414


----------

